# Sudden death in silkie chicklets!



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

This one is new to me!!! They were fine this morning and three of them are dead this afternoon!

My growing out pen is ultra secure so nothing got in to them and no footprints of anything harassing them.

Eating and drinking just fine.

No new food.

Fresh cool water.

No rain and the pen not wet from watering the garden.

Its not too hot, well, its been hotter and its overcast today and their water is cool so don't think they overheated and all the rest look fine, not panting or digging themselves into scrapes.

They were a bit thin but with the speed they are growing its hard to keep fat chicks lol.

And last but not least, one was a big chicklet and the two others were normal sized ones, not ONE of the three runt chicks looks even tired never mind dead.

Oh yeh, they are 6 or 7 weeks old now.

So does anyone have any ideas? I did read that perhaps worms might cause them to drop dead so as a precaution I am going to worm them which leads me to a second question.............

Whats the best wormer for chicks and chickens?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you have buffalo gnats in your area? They just came back here last week, and will kill chickens. It's a big problem in the early summer. They die off in about 4-6wks, but when they are plentiful, they will kill a lot of chickens. I had some beautful silkies and frizzles die one year.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=buffalo+gnats+kill+chickens&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Are they in central Florida? I was just scanning some info and they seem to need flowing water to breed in and while we have lots of water in the area, its all still water from little ponds to huge lakes. The closest flowing water is about 5 to 8 miles away.

And they dont seem to be bothered by bugs, no scratching or ducking heads or pacing.

I did look for lice but nope, no lice and I fed again (usually feed twice a day) but they just picked at it instead of their usual feeding frenzy so they arnt hungry...............

No idea whats up and REALLY dont want to loose any more!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What are you feeding? Are you using medicated feed?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Southern States Quality Feeds, unmedicated Layers and Broilers.

Its what was recommended to us at the feedstore. I cant remember the protein percent and the tag is gone.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They need to be on medicated chick starter feed. Very possible they have cocci.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> They need to be on medicated chick starter feed. Very possible they have cocci.


I have never used medicated feeds and not had a problem yet. And wouldn't they show SOME signs of illness? Diarrhea, droopy/dull eyes, scruffy feathers? Something?

Have just spent thirty min. watching them and they all look fine! Bright eyes, active, alert, happy looking chicks with normal poops and good feathers.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sometimes sudden death is the only symptom.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GBov said:


> Are they in central Florida?


I don't know how far the gnats spread. They are all over the midwest along the Mississippi River and out.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe try some Sulmet in the drinking water.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

OK, new clues!

Caught one in the act of dieing. A beautiful Silver Polish Crested feathered out chicklet.

By teh time I got to it, it had gone limp and eyes closed and no breathing.

So I got a pair of blunt nosed scissors and cut it open from vent to neck on both sides so I could lift the breast off.

I was struck at how good it all looked, clean liver, good heart (a bit of a shocker that the heart was still twitching) but there was almost no blood. Very pale flesh and no blood to be seen. 

I next cut into the bit before the gizzard and the gizzard itself. 

No worms and nothing abnormal.

So I cut the intestine open to look for worms.................

Found all the blood, it was in the guts!

So, what gives? Whats killing my chickens?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Now treating for coccidiosis (sp?). Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been using the medicated feed for our chicks, but this time, the feed store was out of the medicated so I bought some regular chick feed. A man who raises poultry near me told me he uses the unmedicated feed with 1 TBSP apple cider vinegar/gal to prevent the coccidiosis. So far all mine are doing well, but now I am worried that I should still get them some medicated feed. How good is apple cider vinegar for preventing coccidiosis?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Sulmet!!!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Dazlin said:


> Sulmet!!!


ITS NOT WORKING!!!!!!

This is day two on Sulmet and thats three more dead chicks!!!

And once again, they looked fine until they were dead!

The only chick that looks unwell is still peeping and cheeping with its mates, just looking a bit droopy until I go to catch it. It then goes into overdrive lol.

Why is the Sulmet not saving my chicks? Does it take days to work? If so, at the rate they are dropping dead, we will be chickless before it takes affect :grit:

And where did they get coccidiohoothehellcareshowitsspelled, where did it come from? Our chicks are half of a batch, ours has it and the other half is just fine. The other half lives on a farm with LOTS OF OTHER CHICKENS and ours live in a secure pen in our back yard. Our soon to be laying hens are on the other side of the yard and have no contact at all with the chicks.

So where did it come from???


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

> where did it come from? Our chicks are half of a batch, ours has it and the other half is just fine. The other half lives on a farm with LOTS OF OTHER CHICKENS and ours live in a secure pen in our back yard.


Sorry you lost your chicks. I'm curious, are the chicks from the other half batch on medicated feed?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

VA Susan said:


> Sorry you lost your chicks. I'm curious, are the chicks from the other half batch on medicated feed?


I do not know! I will find out though.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

My chicks are dying a slow death - I dont know what is wrong with them either- they seem to loose the ability to walk and they tremble and shake and wont eat or drink- I put them all on medicated feed plus tetracycline in the water yesterday but it doesnt seem to have done any good. First time I have ever had sick/dying chicks and Ive raised several batches . Its very heartbreaking and discouraging for me. 3 out of the 5 that my banty hatched have come down with what ever it is.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Randy Rooster's dying chicks appear to MAYBE have some neurological problem, like maybe Marek's or something. GBov's are the real mystery. 
Since the gnats have really invaded here since yesterday, I'm going check my chicks this am. I have 18, mostly banty chicks, about (1) month old in a coop outside, still on 24%starter. Not sure if it's medicated or not. Those gnats are terrible on people & do not seem to be affected by me new Mosquito repeller.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I really wish I knew what was wrong with my peeps - Im afraid Im going to lose them all. I dont know what the mother hen is going to do - she is upset already.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

> = Very possible they have cocci.


Thanks my guess. Once they contract it, it is hard to treat. Pre-treatment is best....but, 

Sulmet..... *double* the dosage going into the water, only mix up small amounts at a time, and change the medicated water daily. Good luck!! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

SOrry....wrong thread


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

New question! The two sickest chicks are still alive (as are the rest so far) and their poops were looking really good but today they are redish brown and runny again. The Corid I have ordered should get here tomorrow but why are they runny again if hte Sulmet hasnt even finished its course?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what the problem is...usually the Sulmet works within 3 days. I also thought it's stronger than Corrid? Hope you figure this out, and let us know.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Well, they lived! WOOOHOOOOO :happy0035:

They started to pick up really well when I began feeding them scrambled eggs. I didnt realize that the gut damage would make it hard for them to digest their feed but once I learned that they started doing really well. In fact they are now in the big chicken run driving our six point of lay hens mental lol.

So out of 26 chicks we have 16 left. And of course, we will end up with too many roosters but at least the little boogers are alive.

Am still amazed that the dead chick made it, I set aside the flat, barely breathing little thing because I didnt have the time to do anything with it and it was being stomped by the other chicks so at least it could die in peace while I did the school run and when I got home and went to bury it the danged thing sat up and looked at me! Its doing so well I cant even pick it out of the three other blue silkie chicklets :nanner:

Now to worm the entire flock!

And speaking of worming, two questions for y'all.

I have Wazine as its the one the feed store recommended.

Whats the egg withdrawal period for it? Two of our hens have just started laying so its a shame to throw them away for longer than we have to.

And what worms do chickens usually get? The directions for Wazine dont mention pin worms and thats what I think I saw in some droppings. I could be mistaken though, worms all look pretty much the same to me lol.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I would not worm your chicks. If they've been in the brooder all this time they haven't had an opportunity to get worms and the medication just puts stress on them at a time they are already under stress.

Use the Corid according to the package directions. It ought to put a stop to the coccidiosis if that's what the problem is. The ones that showed severe symptoms may very well never grow out or perform well because it can permanently damage their digestive systems. The rest should be OK.

Describe your brooder set up? Are the chicks directly on the ground? If not is the bedding in their brooder being kept dry and relatively clean? Wet, nasty bedding is an invitation to disaster. The same for their water. It needs to be changed every day and the waterers cleaned whenever the lower parts begin to feel slimy.

Keep them on the medicated chick starter until they are at least two months old. By then they should be out of the danger zone.

If at all possible when they first go onto the ground do so in an area that has not had a lot of birds on it for the past year. Pathogens can and do build up in soil over time if a lot of birds have been on that ground recently. All of my birds go into first portable grow-out pens then into tractors that are moved most every day. Only my oldest (and thus hardiest) birds go into the fixed henyard.

So far as buffalo gnats are concerned I don't think we have them here in Florida. We have other gnat species here including some that do pester poultry, but not apparently to the extent that buffalo gnats do.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

My brooder is a large plastic toy box with a wire top and a heat lamp. I used paper towels with them - new twice every day - as their little feathery feet tracked water about like mad.

They went into my grow out pen at 4 weeks of age because its so warm down here in Florida. Why pay for heat when the sun does it for free lol.

The grow out pen is built into a retaining wall and has a dirt floor. Its been super for many many batches of quail but this time its strength against snakes, rats, raccoons, cats, dogs and 'possums couldn't help its inmates.

I took them out of it and put them into the movable A Frame hutch and moved it every day but even with teh reduced numbers, they have grown out of it and are now in the big pen with the other hens.

So far so good with the intro but I have seen worms in a dropping pile so thought I would worm the lot. If one batch has it, I recon they all have it. With all the wildlife in my back yard, it would be a wonder indeed if they didnt have worms lol.

How long should I leave off worming the chicklets? I did the Sulmet as per directions and now have today and tomorrow left of the Corid treatment. The big hens are getting that too as their droppings are a bit runnier than I like.

I cant think of anything else to do for them. Its the kids I am thinking of now. They are in playing with the chickens quite often and a dose of worms is the last thing we all need!


----------

